# 1 year transformation



## ksrcrider (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guys, just would like to share my 1 year transformation with all of ya. I started out at 238lbs and 37% body fat. I'am now 184lbs and 15% body fat. I started the whole transformation when my son was born. I was out of shape and had health issues from being over weight. I wanted my son to have a healthy dad growing up. So i made a new year resolution to get fit and eat healthy. Well its been a year now and I have stuck with it. Its now become a lifestyle to me. I'm in the best shape of my life and loving every minute of it. My goal is to get to 10% body fat.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2012)

ksrcrider, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z82 (Dec 8, 2012)

very nice transformation, welcome to the forums.


----------



## charley (Dec 9, 2012)

..Good Job !!!!!


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Impressive bro.


----------



## brazey (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to the Board.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 9, 2012)

Good job bro


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hungry (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome job man .. Welcome


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, that's impressive. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Cork (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job, keep up the hard work!  Never be satisfied.

Make sure to support the forums and the sponsors!

IronMag Labs Products


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!!


----------



## cck99352 (Dec 9, 2012)

Very impressive - welcome to the boards!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 10, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## nubby (Dec 11, 2012)

thats pretty cool what did you do to lose all that weight?


----------



## maximpep (Dec 11, 2012)

The transformation you have made in a year is unbelievable. Keep up the hard work. You look great. This in my opinion is LIFE CHANGING moment.


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 12, 2012)

The first 3 months I trained with a personal trainer; who was a friend of mine. I was also very strict on my diet. I would weigh out all my food, and use a calorie counter. Which I recommend; the counter helped me out huge. I was losing around 4lbs a week for almost 2 months straight.

The trainer and I would train 4x a week, training each body part 2x a week. Other 3 days i would do cardio for an hour on my own. After the 3 months i went on my own. For my diet I kept changing it up, to keep my body thinking, and so that I wouldn't Plateau.

The next few months i made a big mistake, and thought maybe I'll just ran 5x a week 30miles a week. Well I lost more weight, but also lost muscle mass too. Doing all that running wasn't the worst thing, it kinda worked out well for me. I signed up for the warrior dash in August with some friends. I ended up placing 159th out of 6500 people. 

The 1st of September rolled around and I found a 12 week circuit training program online off of bodybuilding.com.. I completed it the first of December, and wow huge results; also got all my strength back that I lost from all the running I did. I now started a new strength 12 week program that is training each muscle group 2x week. The training is 6x a week. 1 day off being Thursday. 

My diet isn't super strict anymore, but I'm still eating healthy enough to maintain my weight of 184 and still lose body fat, while gaining muscle mass. I haven't touched fast food in a year and I rarely will drink a soda. I typically drink around a gallon of water a day. The transformation has been done with out any supplements.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2012)

good work! No placebos required, hey?


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks.. I think 90% of supplements are bs in my opinion. All you need is good diet, good exercise program, and dedication.. It will get you far. Biggest thing is you gotta want to do it.


----------



## MrAvg (Dec 13, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 13, 2012)

i think im around 15% body fat.. maybe im wrong. Can anyone maybe give me a better guess?


----------



## Hazardx (Dec 16, 2012)

Good job man, awesome transformation. Keep it up!


----------



## getbig3669 (Dec 16, 2012)

very nice work man very impressed


----------



## GS400 (Dec 16, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 18, 2012)

Monday: Chest, Delts, Triceps workout A
 Incline dumbbell press
 dips
 dumbbell flyes
 Seated overhead press
 Tricep pulldowns
 Smith machine upright rows
 One-armed dumbbell overhead extensions
 side dumbbell laterals 

 Tuesday: Legs workout A
 ATG squats 
 Stiff-legged deadlifts
 leg extensions 
 lying leg curls
 smith-machine lunge
 machine calf raises 
 seated calf raises

 Wednesday: Back/Biceps/forearms work out A
 Deadlifts
 Incline dumbbell rows
 lat pulldowns
 seated cable rows
 hyperextensions 
 EZ bar curl
 incline curls
 dumbbell preacher curls
 dumbbell wrist curls
 Dumbbell wrist extensions

 Thursday OFF

 Friday: Chest/Delts/Triceps Work out B
 Incline smith machine press
 dumbbell pullovers
 Flat dumbbell press
 cable cross overs
 seated barbell overhead press
 EZ bar lying tricep extension
 seated cable rear delt rows
 Reverse-grip two-arm cable pressdowns
 cable side-laterals

 Saturday: legs work out B
 Front barbell squats 
 Stiff-legged deadlifts 
 One-leg extensions
 seated leg curls
 split-squat
 donkey calf raises 
 hack machine calf raises 
 reverse calf raises 

 Sunday: Back/Biceps/forearms Work out B
 Deadlifts
 Machine rows
 wide-grip chin-ups
 one-arm rows
 lying torso raise
 seated alternating dumbbell curls
 concentration curls
 cable one-arm curls
 cable wrist curls
 wrist extensions


 ALL WORK OUTS MONDAY-WEDNESDAY ARE 6-8 REPS... THE AMOUNT OF SETS ARE ON YOU

 ALL WORK OUTS FRIDAY-SUNDAY ARE 10-12 REPS... THE AMOUNT OF SETS ARE ON YOU

 CARDIO I DO 3 TIMES A WEEK


----------



## ksrcrider (Dec 20, 2012)

just got my body fat tested. 15.1% that's a 4% decrease since September 22nd


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 4, 2013)

like to show an update


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm impressed bro - keep it up!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks guys... I still have a little ways to go but ill get there..


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks, means a lot coming from someone is very built like your self..



theCaptn' said:


> I'm impressed bro - keep it up!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> thanks, means a lot coming from someone is very built like your self..



lol


----------

